# aprobar / pasar (examen)



## bubu85

Hola a todos

Cómo se dice en francés "pasé el examen" o "aprobé el examen"

Gracias!


----------



## esteban

Normalmente: passer l'examen. El problema radica en que "j'ai passé l'examen de philosophie" no sólo significa "aprobé el examen de filosofia" sino también "presenté el examen de filosofia". Para evitar toda ambigüedad, se podría optar por algo tipo "j'ai obtenu la moyenne à l'examen de philosophie".

Saludos
esteban


----------



## Gévy

Hola,

No estoy de acuerdo con la propuesta de Esteban (lo siento).

Diría : J'ai réussi mon examen/l'examen de (+ asignatura)

Passer un examen es presentarse a un examen, a la prueba. No da ninguna indicación sobre el resultado bueno o malo.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## bubu85

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Aquí tienes un post sobre "aprobar":
Por muy pocas faltas que cometas


----------



## blink05

En mi escuela acá hablamos de "valider" l'examen. En general se usa réussir, por supuesto, pero acá existe la figura de "examen validé / non validé", (y la maligna non validación te lleva a un rattrapage). Entonces inmediatamente nace la pregunta "tu as validé l'examen??".

Supongo que no es lo mismo en todos lados.

Saludos.


----------



## miriyan

Hola, yo siempre he utilizado *réussir* , con el sentido de hacer el examen y aprobarlo.


----------



## Paquita

Yo distingo:

- passer l'examen = el día de la prueba, examinarse o antes del examen, estudiar para prepararse 
==>>>> Je passe mon examen lundi prochain

- réussir l'examen = puede ser 

1) saber/haber sabido contestar y confiar que a uno le ha salido bien 
==>>>> Tu as réussi l'exercice 3 ? Moi je pense avoir réussi le 1 et le 2, mais pas le 3.

2) aprobar
==>>>> Débouche le champagne, j'ai réussi !


- être reçu à l'examen = aprobar, es oficial estás en la lista de los aprobados (champagne, por supuesto)

edit: 

1) ver también este hilo aprobar (a alguien) un examen

2) Blink, lo de "valider" me parece existir en ciertas formaciones que terminan por unas prácticas y la redacción de un informe de prácticas, última etapa de un proceso para conseguir la papeleta. Has obtenido el "nivel" del curso seguido, has aprobado "potencialmente", basta con oficializarlo con una última prueba...

3) Y lo peor de todo : reçu-collé


----------



## bubu85

Qué bien!

 Gracias por  la ayuda! 

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## mariettte

¿Puede utilizarse "non réussi" como calificación para un examen no aprobado (reprobado)?


----------



## chlapec

Sería "non reçu".


----------



## Pupitrad

Hola,
Me encuentro con una expresión similar pero en un documento publico (certificado de alumno regular) en el que dice:
"Para obtener la regularidad en cada materia se requiere ademas de cumplir con la asistencia, *aprobar* los exámenes parciales (...)"
En un contexto como tal, también se utiliza en francés el termino "resussir' o passer"?
Muchas gracias!

Pau


----------



## Paquita

Pupitrad said:


> "resussir' o passer"?


passer 
resussir  ==> réussir 

Propongo:
1) être reçu aux partiels (literal)
2) réussir les partiels (coloquial)
3) obtenir/avoir obtenu la moyenne aux partiels


----------



## sothiaco

Paquita said:


> Yo distingo:
> 
> - passer l'examen = el día de la prueba, examinarse o antes del examen, estudiar para prepararse
> ==>>>> Je passe mon examen lundi prochain
> 
> - réussir l'examen = puede ser
> 
> 1) saber/haber sabido contestar y confiar que a uno le ha salido bien
> ==>>>> Tu as réussi l'exercice 3 ? Moi je pense avoir réussi le 1 et le 2, mais pas le 3.
> 
> 2) aprobar
> ==>>>> Débouche le champagne, j'ai réussi !
> 
> 
> - être reçu à l'examen = aprobar, es oficial estás en la lista de los aprobados (champagne, por supuesto)
> 
> edit:
> 
> 1) ver también este hilo aprobar (a alguien) un examen
> 
> 2) Blink, lo de "valider" me parece existir en ciertas formaciones que terminan por unas prácticas y la redacción de un informe de prácticas, última etapa de un proceso para conseguir la papeleta. Has obtenido el "nivel" del curso seguido, has aprobado "potencialmente", basta con oficializarlo con una última prueba...
> 
> 3) Y lo peor de todo : reçu-collé



Respecto a "valider"... ¿sería aplicable al referirnos a la obtención del permiso de conducir? Hay que conseguir pasar el examen teórico y después el práctico, como me parece que indicas en tu punto 2)Blink, n'est pas?
Muchas gracias por una respuesta tan detallada, además.


----------



## Paquita

sothiaco said:


> Respecto a "valider"... ¿sería aplicable al referirnos a la obtención del permiso de conducir?


No. Obtienes el permiso y punto. Es definitivo, por lo menos en Francia y ahora, aunque tengas 100 años y lo obtuvieras a los 18...
Valider supone otras condiciones; por ejemplo, en ciertos países y en ciertas circunstancias, obtienes un permiso provisional que requiere otros trámites para ser "válido" (por ejemplo certificado médico o cierto plazo o..). Ya no se trata de pasar un examen sino de satisfacer ciertas condiciones. Al menos hasta donde sé.


----------



## sothiaco

Muchas gracias Paquita.


----------



## Nanon

mariettte said:


> ¿Puede utilizarse "non réussi" como calificación para un examen no aprobado (reprobado)?


Non, ça ne marche pas.
Lorsqu'on publie les résultats d'un examen, on a :

_admis _= aprobado
_ajourné _= reprobado
_défaillant _= absent lors de l'examen ou du contrôle continu

Mais c'est du langage administratif. Dans la vie courante, on dira plutôt ceci :

on a été _reçu _à l'examen, ou _on a eu _l'examen
on a été _recalé _à l'examen, ou _on n'a pas eu_ l'examen (familièrement, on peut aussi _se planter_ à l'examen).


----------



## Nanon

sothiaco said:


> Respecto a "valider"... ¿sería aplicable al referirnos a la obtención del permiso de conducir?


Seulement dans quelques contextes précis, comme faire _valider _en France un permis obtenu hors de l'UE. Autrement, on _passe _le permis, on _a_ le permis.


----------



## sothiaco

Nanon said:


> Seulement dans quelques contextes précis, comme faire _valider _en France un permis obtenu hors de l'UE. Autrement, on _passe _le permis, on _a_ le permis.


Merci beaucoup, Nanon. Tres precis.


----------

